# New (old) Classic, mucky portafilter



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

So, my Gaggia Classic came today ! woohoo.

Its internals seem in great nick, but it looks like it's been standing in someone's garage for a while (made in 2007).

The spout leading down to the tank is gouged, like it's had a mouse stuck in it, and the water tank must've been left full of water as you can see where the level has dropped in stages as it evaporated. The tubes that run into the tank look discoloured too.

No complaints, I know it is a used machine - taken the top off and it looks very clean indeed. I've given all the external bits and bobs some soap and water and I think it looks great now.

I'm just wondering if there's recommended cleaning I should do as it was obviously left with water in the system.

Can I buy the tubes? are they easy to fit? I think I'd feel better with new ones, or am I worrying needlessly

And the (double spout) portafilter - when I took out the baskets, I see that it's very grubby with coffee. Not caked, but mucky nonetheless, and it looks a bit worse when I peer through the hole down into the spout area. I've washed it in fairy, but that has only half done the job really and I can't get through to the bottom bit obviously

My main question re: the portafilter is, should I:

a) leave it alone, it's 'seasoned' (!)

b) wash it with something that will get it 'really clean' (advice please)

c) ditch it and buy another one cos it's knackered

Haven't tried the machine yet as I need to sort out power to it, but I can't wait. Off to try and buy some scales tomorrow...

cheers


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Get some Cafiza or Puly Caf and soak the portafilter and baskets in a solution to remove gunge. Take off the shower screen under the brew head and soak too. Take off the lower brew head block - need Allen key for this. Backflush the system. Would be a good idea to descale (Puly descaler).


----------



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks, I've heard talk of these procedures but unsure if they would rejuvenate a mucky old system - thought it might be more for keeping already shiny one in tip top condition. I'll give them all a go (once I've actually identified the parts!)

I'll have a good look on other threads - I'm sure it'll all be addressed somewhere.

Looks like I'll have to wait a little while longer for the goods









*Edit*: just found a great post by your very self on the subject, so thanks again.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I thought you purchased from Gaggiaserviceman or something like that? Thought he did a full refurb, I'm sorry but I'd be quite upset if my machine was delivered in that state.


----------



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

I did.

What he said was "been stripped and cleaned and seals replaced where needed"

I guess he just meant on the inside. It does look great on the inside.

Do you think that means descale and backflush too? Maybe I don't need to do them just yet - I know, I'll ask him...

the other stuff was just 5 minutes washing up, don't mind that, I was just unsure what to do about the Portafilter


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi Andy, have any photos of it?


----------



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Hi Andy, have any photos of it?


Yip, here are some. I managed to buy some puly caff today and so it's been soaked and scrubbed - it seems a bit pitted and i still can't get to the bit through the hole so it still looks mucky in there, tho less so. The basket is nice and clean, perhaps it was never taken out of the holder when washing up.

do you think this will be detrimental to the coffee produced? Maybe after repeated treatments as part of a regular routine from now on it will improve?

cheers


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

The best option to try is soaking it again in a very hot and strong cleaning solution and then when that has cooled a bit taking 1st a non stick safe scouring pad and scrubbing the inside of the portafilter, if this doesn't work try gently using a normal scourer.

Another option is to remove the spout, this can be quite difficult and there are various methods of removing them, the 2 simplest are if you have access to a vice, use something to pad the spouts so that don't get messed up by the vice jaws and then unscrew the portafilter from the spout, it will take a degree of force initially. If you don't have access to a vice you need to find a strong shafted screwdriver that will fit through the spout and out of the other side and use that to provide some extra leverage, I had to use some gentle persuasion with a rubber mallet to get one of mine to loosen up.

Once the spout is removed you have better access to clean both sides of the hole and the spout itself.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi Andy you can unscrew the two cup nozzle off the porta filter and unless you wish to pull two cups at once leave it off.

They have a normal thread BUT they put a spot of threadloc on so they are initaly quite tight.An"easy" way to remove it

is to place the loop of a ring spanner on one leg of the nozzle and use the side of the spanner against the other leg of the nozzle, or hold it in a vice if you have one.

If you want to reuse it put a rubber "O" ring on the thread before you screw it on and that will prevent it moving unwanted.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

To lose the"manky" bottom you could have it made into a bare/bottomless P/F ,but you would not have the facility for pulling two cups at once.PM me if you want it done


----------



## LizG (Oct 25, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> To lose the"manky" bottom you could have it made into a bare/bottomless P/F ,but you would not have the facility for pulling two cups at once.PM me if you want it done[/QUO
> 
> You did a first class job for me, I was glad to get rid of that "manky" bottom


----------



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> To lose the"manky" bottom you could have it made into a bare/bottomless P/F ,but you would not have the facility for pulling two cups at once.PM me if you want it done


Thanks, but I'm not sure I can live without the ability to pull two shots at once, at least some of the time.

When I'm after a bottomless though, it may make sense to send you this one and buy a new double, rather than buy a bottomless and still have the old manky double.

I'll keep a note of your username until then

I've been reading about them, looks interesting

cheers


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

Haha, Hi ya, andyt23,

I think i have the same thing as yours. But I am cool with it, soak them all removable parts into detergents water, then dishwasher water, then plain cold water, then rinse them again. The whole process took me the whole afternoon because I really want to take my time slowly. haha. Apparently, everything looks new. I even used toothpaste and a toothbrush, scrubbing on the stainless steel surface of the Gaggia Classic, to further "polish" the body, especially the logo, because I want it to look like a piece of art from the century.


----------



## peterh (Jan 16, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Get some Cafiza or Puly Caf and soak the portafilter and baskets in a solution to remove gunge. Take off the shower screen under the brew head and soak too. Take off the lower brew head block - need Allen key for this. Backflush the system. Would be a good idea to descale (Puly descaler).


Sorry if this is a bit of a thread hijack!

I've just acquired a 2nd hand Classic and am 'rejuvenating' it! I've taken off the shower screen and dispersion plate and cleaned them and I've already descaled the machine a couple of times. Now here's the newbie question - before I attempt a backflush, do I need to replace the dispersion plate (either with or without the shower screen)? My instinct says I don't need to, but I'd like some confirmation!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

You can do it with or without the plate attached. I always tend to remove the screen and plate and then backflush so that the cleaning solution doesn't discolour the aluminium of the plate.


----------



## yossarian (Dec 11, 2013)

Cripes, my portafilter is way worse than that, even after 2 long soaks in Cafiza. Another thing to add to the purchasing list I suppose.


----------

